# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثالث و الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 380 م و حتى 400 م



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2011)

قبل ما ابدأ هذا الجزء من التاريخ لازم تعرفوا حاجة مهمة و هى إن كلمة مملكة الشرق أو مملكة الغرب ليس معناها أن الامبراطورية الرومانية كانت منقسمة على ذاتها بالعكس كانت شىء واحد
و كان للملك ثيؤودوسيوس صداقة قوية مع فالنتينان الثانى لأنه" ثيؤودوسيوس" زحف غرباً ، وهزم الغاصب القائد لكسموس "الذى كان يريد تنحية فالنتينان عن العرش"  ، وثبت الشاب فالنتنيان الثاني على عرشه في ميلان.
و على فكرة ثيؤودوسيوس و فالنتينان الثانى كانا مسيحيان أرثوذكسيان غيوران جدا على المسيحية
المهم ....نكمل


بعد ما عرفنا 
تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى الجزء الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 337و حتى 380 م

لازم نكمل 
و نحكى و نقول 
كان ياما كان

*و فى شهر برمهات سنة 97 ش & 380 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى تيموثاوس البطريرك ال 22* " أخو البابا بطرس" فى عهد ثيودوسيوس قيصر

هذا البابا هو من نسخ قوانين مجمع نيقية العشرين الأصلية و وزعها على الكنائس كلها
الحقيقة كانت أيام الأمبراطور ثيؤودوسيوس هادئة جدا فى كل شىء ما عدا البدع حيث ظهرت بعض البدع 
لذلك أمر المك ثيؤودوسيوس بعقد مجمع ....فلذلك عقد مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى سنة 381 م الذى ناقش :
-	بدعة مكدونيوس:
قال مكدونيوس أمام المجمع عندما دعى لعرض بدعة "أن الروح القدس عمل إلهى منتشر في الكون، وليس بأقنوم متميز عن الآب والأبن، بل هو مخلوق يشبه الملائكة وليس ذو رتبة اسمى منهم "
وقد فند هذه البدعة من قبل القديس اثناسيوس بعد رجوعه من منفاه سنة 362 م وأظهر فسادها وحكم بحرمه وحرم بدعته وحاول الأساقفة بعد ذلك إقناع مكدونيوس بخطاه وخطا عقيدته الفاسدة لكنه رفض وأصر على التمسك بمعتقده.
فحكم عليه المجمع بالحرم وفرزه من شركة الكنيسة وحكم عليه الإمبراطور بالنفى و أثبت الآباء أن الروح القدس هو الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث القدوس وإنه مساو للآب وللابن، ثم قرروا تكميل قانون الإيمان النيقاوى: " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحى المنبثق من الآب "
- بدعة أبوليناريوس أسقف اللازقيه:
إذ قال بان " لاهوت السيد المسيح قد قام مقام الروح الجسدية وتحمل الآلام والصلب والموت مع الجسد، كما إنه اعتقد أيضا بوجود تفاوت بين الأقانيم فقال: الروح القدس عظيم والأبن اعظم، أما الآب فهو الأعظم.
وقد فند أيضا القديس اثناسيوس هذه البدعة في مجمع بالأسكندرية سنة 362 م وأظهر فساد هذه البدعة غير أن أبوليناريوس لم يرجع عن راية.
وبعد أن ناقشة المجمع ولم يرجع عن رأيه وظل على عناده فحكم عليه بالحرم وجردوه من رتبته.
- بدعة أوسابيوس:
أعتقد أوسابيوس أن الاله ذاتا واحدة وأقنوم واحد.... وقد حاول البابا تيموثاوس لإقناعه فلم يرجع عن راية فأمر المجمع بتجريده من رتبته وإظهار فساد بدعته وقد أصدر المجمع سبعة قوانين أخرى جديدة لسياسة الكنيسة.

و عندما رجع البابا الى الاسكندرية اهتم بكتابة تاريخ القديسين و وضع قانون للكهنة  و فى أيامه بنيت عدة كنائس 
ثم رقد فى الرب فى 26 أبيب سنة 102 ش و 385 م 

*و فى شهر مسرى سنة 102 ش و 385 م إنتخب ثاوفيلس ليكون البطريرك ال 23* فى عهد ثيؤودوسيوس قيصر 

هذا القديس كان ذكى و نبيه و نشيط فكلفه الملك بحل الفرق فى الزمن بين عيد الفصح المصرى و الرومانى " لأن الفرق وصل ل 5 أسابيع سنة 387 م " فوضع جدول يحتوى على الأيام التى يقع فيها عيد الفصح لمدة 100 سنة ابتدا من سنة 380 م و لا تزال صورة هذا التقويم باقية الى يومنا هذا 
و هو من أنشأ كنائس جمة على إسم العذراء و الملاك روفائيل فى جهات مختلفة فى الاسكندرية 
و أنشأ جملة أديرة المحرق منها " دير المحرق " ( سمى المحرق لوجوده بالقرب من حوض زراعى اشتهر بالحوض المحرق لنضوب المياه منه قب غيره من الحياض)

و من الملاحظ إنه من أيام الملك قسطنطين تم منع تقديم الذبائح للأوثان لأنها كانت ذبائح بشرية فتعتبر كقتل و جنايات فظيعة و بسبب هذا المنع أصبحت المعابد الوثنية مهجورة تماما
عشان كدة و كمان عشان الازدحام الشديد فى الكنائس طلب البابا من الملك أن يستصدر أمر بتحويل معابد الأصنام المهجورة الى كنائس فوهبه الملك إياها

و هذا هيج الوثنيين جدا ففتكوا بكثيرين من المسيحيين و كانوا يقتلون كل من رأوه مارا بالشوارع .....بل و كانوا يخطفون المسيحيين الى هيكل سيرابيوم و يعذبوهم حتى يبخروا للأوثان و إذا أبى أحدهم كانوا يقدمونه ذبيحة و قد افتخر بعد ذلك هيلاريوس كاهن الاله جوبيتر بأنه ذبح مرة بيده تسع ذبائح آدميه على مذابح الأصنام .....إلا أن الوالى نصحهم بالحسنى ليكفوا عن شرهم و لما لم يذعنوا أمر الملك ثيؤودوسيوس بهدم هيكل سيرابيوم 
و الكثير من الوثنيين آمنوا بالديانة المسيحية بعد أن إكتشفوا خرافات الوثنية

و فى سنة 390 م أمر الملك ثيؤودوسيوس بنقل مسلة تحوتمس الثالث التي كانت منتصبة بجوار معبد الكرنك في طيبة الي القسطنطينية من خلال تقسيمها الي ثلاث قطع واعادة تركيبها مجددا ولا تزال موجودة حتي الآن
.
 في سنة 391 م أصدر أوامره بأن العقيدة المسيحية هى الدين الرسمي والوحيد في الإمبراطورية الرومانية

فى 15 مايو سنة 392 م قتل فالنتينان الثانى "ملك الغرب" 

*فى سنة 393 م تولى هونوريوس   " ابن الملك ثيؤودوسيوس " الامبراطوريه الغربية مع عاصمة بلاده فيميلانو.*

و فى سنة 394 م ذهب البابا الى القسطنطينية ليحضر مجمع لفحص بعض المسائل و لتشييد كنيسة كبرى على إسمى الرسولين بطرس و بولس

و فى 17 يناير *سنة 395 م* مات الملك ثيؤودوسيوس ميتة طبيعية
و *تولى* بعده فى نفس السنة ابنه *آركاديوس الامبراطوريه الرومانيه الشرقية مع عاصمة بلاده في القسطنطينية .*

*و من هذا التاريخ تم تقسيم المملكة الرومانية الى قسمين 
1- الامبراطورية البيزنطية " الشرق "
2-الامبراطورية الرومانية " الغرب "
*
و نهج أركاديوس كأبيه ثيؤودوسيوس فى هدم معابد الوثنية بل و زاد فى ذلك أن ضيق على الأريوسيين و طرد منهم من كان فى ديوانه

لكن كان اركاديوس ضعيف الشخصيه بحسب ما تروي عنه المصادر التاريخيه، وكانت الامور بيد زوجته لاودكسية " أفدوكسيا " التي عرف عنها قوة الشخصيه والغطرسه.

و فى سنة 398 م ذهب البابا الى القسطنطينية ليقيم القديس يوحنا فم الذهب بطريرك على كرسى القسطنطينية .

و فى سنة 399 م قصد البابا أورشليم ليضع حدا للخلاف بين أسقفها و بعض الرهبان حول العلامة أوريجانوس
و كانت حياة البابا ثافيلس فيما بعد مملوءة بالقلال و الاضطرابات و قد بدأت أتعابه بسبب...... 
يتبع فى القرن الخامس الميلادى​
لاحظوا معايا ملاحظة واحدة 
*القرن دا إبتدأ بالاضطهاد من الوثنيين و الأريوسيين و إنتهى بأن العقيدة المسيحية هى الدين الرسمي والوحيد في الإمبراطورية الرومانية

بالعقل البشرى كدة .......... دا مستحيل

لكن مش معنى كدة إن إبليس ح يسكت 

تابعوا معايا إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة​*
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية




طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2011)

_*أخى أيرينى
بشكرك جدا
للموضوع الجميل
متابع
ربنا يباركك

أجمل تقييم
*_​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2011)

*معذره المنتدى لم يسمح بالتقييم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *معذره المنتدى لم يسمح بالتقييم*​



لا بيسمح
أنا لسه جايلى تقييم من روزيتا

بس أنا كفاية علي مرورك و تشجيعك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2011)

المقصود يا ايريني انه لو كان النهيسى

اداك من مدة قريبة تقييم ومش ادى خمس اعضاء غيرك

مش بيقبل المنتدى

يعني لما بتديني تقييم
ول مش اعطيتي 5 غيري
لو حبيتي تعطيني تانيمش بتقدري


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> المقصود يا ايريني انه لو كان النهيسى
> 
> اداك من مدة قريبة تقييم ومش ادى خمس اعضاء غيرك
> 
> ...



و منكم نستفيد


----------



## mero_engel (7 مارس 2011)

جميل يا ايريني
اشكرك علي الموضوع القيم
الرب يباركك


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى يا ايرينى لتعبك
فى بدع جديدة انا مسمعتش عنها خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
*


----------



## مريم12 (8 مارس 2011)

*ميرررسى يا ايرينى
موضوع رائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (8 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر على الموضوع*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> جميل يا ايريني
> اشكرك علي الموضوع القيم
> الرب يباركك



أشكرك على متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك الحلوين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *ميرسى يا ايرينى لتعبك
> فى بدع جديدة انا مسمعتش عنها خالص
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> *



أشكرك على متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك الحلوين
كويس إن الموضوع فيه معلومات جديدة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميرررسى يا ايرينى
> موضوع رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



أشكرك على متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك الحلوين
و أشكرك على التقييم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر على الموضوع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



أشكرك على متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك الحلوين


----------



## +pepo+ (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

+pepo+ قال:


> روعه جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​



*شكرا يا +pepo على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
الرب يبارك مجهودك
منتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> منتظرين المزيد​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------

